# '05 TCR bb length?



## Mike E. (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey folks,

DISCLAIMER : Newbie road rider.....mountain biker.

Now that that's out of the way, 

I am in the midst of building up an '05 TCR and am trying to figure out what length of bb spindle is the best. I have a set of compact triples (ISIS drive) that I'm trying to install, but with the bb I have on hand the front der' set-up has been a nightmare... sort of got it working.
It's a pretty basic build (105/Tiagra STI's etc), and I'd love to go out and get some new cranks (double set up) etc, but the finances are a bit tight so I'm using what I got.

Thanks,

Mike
Oh yeah, many 6'2" riders on a Large TCR....the thing looks tiny for me being a compact frame and all.


----------

